# addio



## ToyGirl (25 Luglio 2012)

.


----------



## perplesso (25 Luglio 2012)

parlare poco è un pregio.


----------



## ToyGirl (25 Luglio 2012)

perplesso;bt4706 ha detto:
			
		

> parlare poco è un pregio.


Dipende da quello che dici  Costui mi parlava solo della sua squadra del cuore (e manco era 'a MaGGica, molto peggio... la squadraccia del Nano) e del tempo. Una volta mi ha pure detto "AMO', ma perchè vuoi che parliamo quando ci vediamo? Ce sta il telefono pe' parlà. Quando ci vediamo, possiamo fare altro."  Vabbè. Mo ci starei pure ad un discorso del genere :carneval: Ma da adolescente ero una ragazzina votata all'aMMore e certe coattate mi disgustavano...


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2012)

in effetti era meglio se stava zitto proprio piuttosto che parlarti del Milan.....


----------



## Spider (26 Luglio 2012)

perplesso;bt4725 ha detto:
			
		

> in effetti era meglio se stava zitto proprio piuttosto che parlarti del Milan.....


...a mio parere, toy, doveva fargli bagnare il biscotto... ai tempi del liceo...
i discorsi tra di loro sarebbero stati diversi....
comunque può sempre recuperare... magari, sai la sorpresa!!!


----------



## ToyGirl (26 Luglio 2012)

Spider;bt4727 ha detto:
			
		

> ...a mio parere, toy, doveva fargli bagnare il biscotto... ai tempi del liceo...
> i discorsi tra di loro sarebbero stati diversi....
> comunque può sempre recuperare... magari, sai la sorpresa!!!


Nun me va... è cambiato solo che adesso ha un lavoro ed è più carino.
Ma è rimasto uguale.

Poi lui è SERIO e davvero si merita na ragazza che lo tratti da principe. Non è il tipo da bottarelle.


----------

